# Winterizing



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

OK. Bear with me as my 26RS (2007) is my first trailer. Yesterday I started getting it ready for winter storage. I was looking for info on here and have a couple of questions. First - I have located 2 low point drain plugs. They are on the street side right in front of the axles. Are these the only drain plugs for the water (other than the black and gray tanks)? One thing I read on here mentioned opening the 2 low point plugs and 1 other. Where is the other plug?

I then started to drain the water heater. One thing I read said to remove the plug and water should flow. If it is just a slow trickle - then you have to do another step. I had a very steady stream of water so I assume that I am good here? However when reading the manual for draining the water heater - 1 step says to Place the Bypass Valve (if equipped) in the 'by-pass' position. How do I know if I have a bypass valve and what position would be the 'by-pass' position? It also states that in order to get to the bypass valve an access panel may have to be removed depending on the model.

Also - does anyone else have their black and gray tanks labeled incorrectly? My black is labeled gray and vise-versa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

the 3rd drain is the fresh water tank drain. under the fresh water tank usually a couple feet inboard from the city water hookup. you should see it sticking through the panel but may have to slide under there to see it. some are harder to see than others.

im not familiar with your trailer but the bypass valve should be behind the water heater. usually on the insode of the trailer there will be an access panel on the back side of where the water heater is. Hopefully somebody with your model will be able to get you more precise location. i would det inside the trailer and go to where the heater is and ask yourself, if i had to get to it from here how would i do it. you just might figure out that way.

Good luck.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What's this winterizing stuff?


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

h2oman said:


> What's this winterizing stuff?


X2 sounds like a pain

Here are a few answers to your questions

1. It is common for the Black and Gray tank levers to be mis-labeled. Ask your dealer to fix it or give you new labels

2. Bypass valve ( If you have one ) is with the water heater under the bottom left bunk. (I have one on my 04 26RS)
Valve lever should be pointing up to be in bypass postion

3.The other drain valve is on the same side as the others (Street Side) right above and behind the back rear axle


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

simpson said:


> OK. Bear with me as my 26RS (2007) is my first trailer. Yesterday I started getting it ready for winter storage. I was looking for info on here and have a couple of questions. First - I have located 2 low point drain plugs. They are on the street side right in front of the axles. Are these the only drain plugs for the water (other than the black and gray tanks)? One thing I read on here mentioned opening the 2 low point plugs and 1 other. Where is the other plug?
> 
> I then started to drain the water heater. One thing I read said to remove the plug and water should flow. If it is just a slow trickle - then you have to do another step. I had a very steady stream of water so I assume that I am good here? However when reading the manual for draining the water heater - 1 step says to Place the Bypass Valve (if equipped) in the 'by-pass' position. How do I know if I have a bypass valve and what position would be the 'by-pass' position? It also states that in order to get to the bypass valve an access panel may have to be removed depending on the model.
> 
> ...


When draining the low points and the water heater, open the faucets inside the camper. The water flows more freely.

The bypass valve, in the 21RS, is accessed by pulling out the drawer that is underneath the closet near the door....

Also, for the water heater, water will often flow more freely when draining if, again, faucets are open and the pressure plug on the heater is opened....

Don't let those warm weather outbackers scare you...they have little clue about cold weather.

Bob


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Bob Oh I know all about cold weather (30 years of it )thats why I moved to Florida









He has a 26RS not 21 RS


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Five Outbackers said:


> Bob Oh I know all about cold weather (30 years of it )thats why I moved to Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...I saw that it was a 26 RS....but I've never seen one, so I was offering what I knew.

Florida....isn't that in South America?

Bob


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I found the other drain and the by-pass valve (under the rear left bunk). Hopefully I got everything done correctly.


----------

